# My girls



## TortMad (Oct 2, 2008)

Introducing you to my Ex Batts, pictured today, slightly confused as to what the cold white stuff was 

Go on you first

















A few mealie's solved that problem

























Thanks for looking


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*hahahahahaha their brill pics Lea  *


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

lol....bless em. Great pics.


----------



## TortMad (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Muddyeth (Nov 6, 2008)

They look very happy :thumbup:


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Great pics! x


----------



## Ginny (Dec 22, 2008)

Bless 'em. They look sweet.


----------



## TortMad (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind comments


----------



## mummyschnauzer (Sep 30, 2008)

Aw Bless em, they look really happy.


----------



## Hennish (Aug 10, 2008)

They're such sweet pictures! Bet they had fun!


----------



## Tureann (Jan 11, 2009)

Eheh great pictures )))


----------



## Jamesy14 (Jul 30, 2009)

Id Love to get Chickens but 
1. My mum wont let me get any
2. my friend has them and his garden is covered in poo


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

They've got lovely combs.


----------

